# Turbine LP am Element, Knacken ohne Ende



## kaic16 (2. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab ein Rm Element und daran eine 2002er Turbine LP verbaut (4-Kant).
Was mich daran total fix und fertig macht ist das permanente Knacken am Tretlager im Bereich der 4-Kant Aufnahme. Als Innenlager verwende ich ein RF Taper Lock.
iIch habe echt schon alles versucht, auch die ganzen Tips die auf der Bike Action Seite stehen...zehntausendmal abgebaut und neu montiert, gefettet die Schrauben der Kettenblätter und nicht, mit Loctite und ohne...es geht nicht weg.
Desweiteren lockert sich auch immer die rechte Kurbel...das heißt ich muss die Schraube schon mit Loctite einkleben, aber nach ner Weile wird die ganze Sache wieder locker. Das ist doch nicht normal. Die Aufnahme in der Kurbel ist nicht beschädigt und das Tretlager ebensowenig.
Langsam bin ich echt am Ende mit meinem Latein und habe keine Lust mehr zu probieren, vor allem weil ich höchstens 1500km damit gefahren bin und für solch einen Preis kann man ja etwas Qualität erwarten.
Habt ihr sonst noch Tips, was man machen könnte?


----------



## Catsoft (2. August 2004)

Die Lösung heißt BB-UN72 und kommt von Shimano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Technique (5. August 2004)

das darf nicht sein dass Du die Kurbelschraube mit Loctite reinschrauben musst;
...wieviel drehmoment gibt´s du auf die Kurbelschrauben ?
gruss Uwe


----------



## kaic16 (21. August 2004)

Hallo Uwe,

keine Ahnung, habe noch nie einen Drehmomentschlüssel benutzt.
Zur Zeit hält die Kurbel ganz gut, bloß das Knacken ist einfach unerträglich und leider nicht genau definierbar. Kommt auf jeden Fall von der Kurbel.
Ich glaube ich werde wohl auf das Isis System umsteigen...vielleicht hab ich dann meine Ruhe.

MFG
Kai


----------



## chorge (23. August 2004)

Kann es nicht sein, dass das Knacken evtl. aus dem Hinterbau (Lager) kommt?!


----------



## kaic16 (23. August 2004)

Hallo,

das kann ich definitiv ausschließen.
Versuche heut mal mein Glück mit einem BB-UN72 Innenlager und der RF Kurbel, mal sehen was dann passiert.


----------



## Alexeus (5. September 2004)

Kann auch sein, daß das Knacken von den Pedalen oder von den Kettenblatt-Schrauben und nicht vom Innenlager kommt.


----------



## Seuchenpaul (17. September 2004)

Hallo, 

habe genau das gleiche Problem. Sehe aber auch nicht ein, jetzt alles nach und nach auszuwechseln.

Falls jemand eine Lösung o. einen Trick kennt, wäre ich echt dankbar.


----------



## kaic16 (22. September 2004)

Hallo,

tjaja also das Knacken ist immer noch nicht weg. Habe jetzt aber festgestellt, daß wenn ich alles auseinanderbaue und dann wieder zusammen, dann hab ich so für ca. 50-100km Ruhe   danach gehts wieder los.
Und bei Regen,Schlamm knackt es auch nicht....werd wohl zum Schlechtwetterfahrer werden


----------

